# Updates



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

After series of shots and meds, my Africa trip got cancelled. So Im pouting and have not been on much. It actually only got cancelled yesterday and we were supposed to leave today. I would have still gone but BA even cancelled all of their flights. 

Soooo... Im working on a few things today. 

Calendars should go out ANY DAY! The dumb printers were not being very cooperative. But I think they will look great! 

I got home from Hawaii two days ago, so now I should be on a lot more. I have a ton of catching up to do. 

So this post is nothing more than to say Im back and not going anywhere for the time being. 

Melissa


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your Africa trip
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh no! Is it just rescheduled or completely canceled?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Melissa, bummer about the Africa trip hopefully you can re-schedule soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so bummed for you. I know you were really looking forward to the trip and I hope something works out so you can still go at some point.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa, how was your Christmas? Very disappointing about the Africa trip.

Looking forward to the Calendar. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh bummer to hear about your Africa trip getting cancelled. I hope you can re-schedule.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome back, Melissa. So sorry about your Africa cancellation, but at least you got to go to Hawaii. I just ordered my calendars and am so excited!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:sorry: Sorry to read your Africa trip was cancelled........:hurt: That sucks! 

Hey---I know something you could do---The Coffee Table Book!:biggrin1:
I ducked so you couldn't smack me!ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry your trip got cancelled, what a bummer!! Hope you still had a great vacation in Hawaii and a great holiday. Can't wait to get those calendars!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am teasing you Melissa-----hope I made you laugh!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry about your trip. Hope you had a great time in Paradise.

I just want to say that my Mom got a calendar from the Humane Society. It's the kind they send hoping you will send them a donation. Well, it is pitiful. I think they need you, Melissa, because the forum calendar is way better.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ I'm sorry to hear of the cancellation. I know you must be very disappointed. Hopefully, you'll get to go another time...soon.

Michele~ My mom got one of those too. You're right, it's pretty sad looking.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, I'm glad you saw it. I didn't want to think I was just being overcritical. Maybe our dogs are just cuter. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No, I don't think you were overcritical. But, you're right again, our dogs *ARE* cuter! :laugh:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad you are back "Devine Ms. M"! Sorry to hear about your Africa trip....I am a firm believer in all things work together for good! You never know what might have transpired.......going later will probably be better. I'm really looking forward to the calendar! Thanks again! OH MY GOODNESS!! You could lose your money????? I would kick & scream too! I'm sure if I were in your shoes I would be a brat too! Hope you can recoup your money!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im ok... Im just being a brat. I know its good to be alive and everything, but I was SOOOOO looking forward to this trip. If we dont go on the 20th, then we lose our money. We will lose it kicking and screaming, but Im not sure the Safari people care. 

The calendar is great! I cant wait until everyone gets it. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Melissa,

I am sorry to hear your trip was cancelled. Where in Africa were you planning on going??

It's good to have you back!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Will they re-book it? I think it sounds like a trip of a lifetime. I'd be really bummed----:hurt:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If we dont go the 20th, then no, they wont. 
Dont even get me started, Im still having a pity party. 

We were going to Kenya.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, you're a brat!! ound: Funny though!!! :biggrin1:

Melissa, welcome back! Did you have Goldie and Stogie with you in Hawaii? Any pics you care to share with us, especially those of us in Winter Wonderland? 

I'm really sorry to hear about the trip to Africa being cancelled and you losing the money. That totally sucks! Is it because of the unrest there these days? Kenya has been in the papers with news of protests, church burning, attacks, murders...... man, scary stuff! Better to stay safe at home.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow - I'm sorry you had to postpone your trip. I hope you get to reschedule for the 20th - or sooner.

Glad to hear the calendars will be going out soon, but sad that it happened this way 

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Melissa,
Welcome back....I hope you get to go on the 20th. How was Hawaii?? You have alot to caught up on


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I put a lot of Hawaii pics on my blog. I will be updating these with more pics in the next couple of days. Ill post more when I am in a better mood. Im pretty feisty now. And yes, it was due to the fighting in Kenya which started after an election right after Christmas. Crazyness.

BlondeandDangerous.com


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa. Sorry about your trip to Africa. Maybe the fighting will calm down and you will be able to go on the 20


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> I put a lot of Hawaii pics on my blog. I will be updating these with more pics in the next couple of days. Ill post more when I am in a better mood. Im pretty feisty now. And yes, it was due to the fighting in Kenya which started after an election right after Christmas. Crazyness.
> 
> BlondeandDangerous.com


Well, Melissa..count your blessings..I lost some friends (& co-workers) several years ago when they went to Africa to see the mountain gorillas..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw those mountain gorillas on tv. They were so cool. Sorry to hear about your friends Diane. Gosh Melissa--I really do hope you get a chance to go and see that area. What a great photo op. Is there someway you can go to a safer region of Africa?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I suppose you can't live life on the paranoid side..but I have no desire to leave this world via hostile warring factions..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Melissa, I'm sorry your trip was cancelled but glad you are safe stateside! I hope Hawaii was fabulous.

Diane, how tragic, I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a bummer your trip was cancelled. That would of been awesome.

I'm sure you will get there some other time though. Just tell yourself, it's on hold.

I would be upset, that I had to get shots for nothing. I have needle phobia.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your trip cancellation...always wanted to go to Africa!
But, Hawaii had to be pretty cool.....hope to go there someday too!..

Hopefully it will work out...I'd be really bummed too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheer up, Melissa. There could be worse ways to start the new year. Take 1998...
I was crossing the street on Jan 8, 1998, and BAM - got hit by a car. At least that's what everyone told me two days later when I woke up in the hospital. Talk about a bad start to a new year. :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Diane, Im so sorry! 
Michele, ouch. That is awful. 

Well my chinese horoscope ( Im year of the rabbit) said I was going to have a bad year. And I should sleep a lot. HAHA

GOOD NEWS! We are rebooked for the 20th. PRAY Kenya gets their act together and stops fighting. Im so happy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad your trip is back on. 

I read your blog and I think I should read my Chinese horoscope. 2008 has to be a better year for me.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa, so bummed for you that your trip was cancelled. I am so excited to get my calendars - I ordered 2! Thank you for all the work on these we all really appreciate your time and effort in these!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

This thread had so much sad news in it! 

Melissa, I am so sorry to hear about your trip! I hope that you get to go on the 20th as planned.

Michele, you got hit by a car??? That's terrible! You poor thing!

And Diane, you had co-workers get killed when they went to Africa to view gorillas? That's so heartbreaking!

All the people on this thread need a big :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Melissa..

You are giving me a stomack ache going into an area where they are fighting. How safe can that be? The people I knew were told it was safe and ended up being kidnapped from their camp site (some other friends hid in the brush and actually were able to escape) I can't even bare to tell you what happened (the event was actually on the History channel..very upsetting!).

Have you researched the degree of safety that you will have going into an area like that?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

It will depend on how things are closer to the 20th. I do feel like we will be safe. I know its scary, but Dallas can be pretty scary too. I know... not a comparison... but they do not seem to be targeting tourist at ALL. Its a tribe problem. And it seems to be getting better. 

Michele, find out what you are. Ill tell you what it says. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Melissa,

This was also a tribe thing and they were in an exclusive camp (Abercrombie).

Here is the article, as I hope you really, REALLY make sure you are safe, as I think I'd rather take my chances in Dallas..

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B01EFDC1E3CF930A35750C0A96F958260


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Devine Ms.M......LOVED your blog!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I read part of that article Diane---that is really scary.

Melissa please be careful if you go......Did you notice that ladies last name was Miller too? OMG----please be careful.......can you go to some other part that is safer?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane,
I think I saw that on TV. It was horrific. 
Melissa, stay safe over there!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Melissa....So sorry to hear about your cancelled trip. I know you said you might be able to go on the 20th, but it sounds like things are awful there! http://www6.comcast.net/news/articles/world/2008/01/05/Kenya.Scene/ Please be careful! I would hate to think of you caught up in this mess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading the article that Jeanne posted, I don't see how one could feel safe going there.

Melissa..WHY don't you put Africa on the back burner for awhile and go on another adventure. Surly this is not the time to be taking risks...


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

I second the re-thinking part... money lost can be replaced, but your life is too precious and irreplaceable. We care too much about you, so please consider carefully.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your trip, but I do believe some things, that often seem wrong and illogical at the time..do all happen for a grand reason. It is a bit rocky there right now, and well..that's scary.

Tourists are often targeted in other countries, that's not highly uncommon, we just have to keep our guard up and try to 'blend in', like the locals. Of course, when you are blonde haired and green eyed like me..that's not always easy! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, put if off until after Westminster. We need you there, girl!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh my!  It's worse there than I thought! and I read they fear retaliation now. It sounds like things are a long way from clearing up. Melissa, unless I'm missing some information here this sounds like a very dangerous place to be going right now. If you were my daughter I would talk your ear off about cancelling the trip. Since you are a grown woman and not my daughter, I will only say to consider carefully what you are planning. :fear: :Cry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Melissa... 

I didn't mean to start a rain on your parade...hope you know that we are all just concerned for your safety... 

I'll shut my mouth now :tape:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I will shut mine too! I spoke out a bit too much and need to learn when to keep my mouth shut! I hope you know I'm only worried for your safety. If you do decide to go, I wish you the very best ever trip!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We should just kidnap her ourselves and tie her up in Texas someplace. Then she'll be safe! ound:

Dawna knows lots of cute cowboys and that'd keep her occupied!:wink:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry about your trip, I know how you feel. I just hate it when things don't go the way I plan them. We had a trip canceled a few years ago and 2 days after our time was up everything went back to normal or as normal as they get over there. Hopefully all will work out before the 20th.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa I think a lot of us feel the same and just really want you to be safe.

Also good luck next week against the Giants.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

On another subject, i just visited your blog, Melissa. As Vicki said "Divine Miss M."! What STUNNING photos! Oh my. Now, did I miss something or were there other pics of your trip to Hawaii? I saw a couple only.... 

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Guys, I have been MIA again... I cant sit still. 

I went to Tampa for the Professional Photographers convention. I went last minute, because my trip got cancelled AND my best friend had a baby!!!! ( Pics are on my blog of her, she is SO cute) Im back. 

Im about to kick the printers of the calendars where it hurts. SHould be out by next week. Im mailing priority so you should get them fast. Good news... rescue is getting A LOT of money. 

I have just been going fast paced. I still have unopened presents under the tree. gasp... 

The cowboys are in the playoffs tomorrow. Everyone send good thoughts to ROMO! 

Stogie is in a show in Dallas today... wish him luck, Ill go take pics. 

Africa has been rescheduled for Jan 19th. THINK GOOD THOUGHTS!!!! I am SOOOOOOO ready. 

Melissa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update Melissa.

:cheer2: *Go Stogie Go* :cheer2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

GO STOGIE!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's good news all the way around Melissa! 
Go Stogie!:whoo:Go Stogie!:whoo:Go Stogie!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE REMIND ME TO bring my camera on the 12th, so I can snap some of Stogie and anyone else who is competing -
Who else here is competing?? (Of course I am assuming Stogie is competing since Mellisa is coming) I hope that we get to see a bunch of Forum babies!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2: Go Stogie. You are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GO STOGIE! Go ROMO (as long as you are not playing the PATS) and Gooooo Melissa... you are one busy lady!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE STOGIE IN PERSON!! 

Now as far as Romo - GO Romo - as long as you are not playing the Giants -
Oops - you ARE playing the Giants - sorry Melissa 

:whoo:GO GIANTS:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Melissa. Do you ever stop? I can't imagine having unopened gifts though... how do you do that??! lol

Take it easy, girl. Here's hoping Stogie has a great time and knocks them dead! Can't wait to see the pics.

Soooooooo glad Rescue will benefit nicely from the beautiful calendar. Great news!!


----------

